# Calibrating a non-mac LCD to look like an Apple monitor



## alon99 (May 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I just bought a 21 inch widescreen LG monitor, but I can't seem to adjust it to look the same as the display on my Macbook. The menu bars always look like they have a blue tint to them, even when I make a new colorsync profile, and even when I adjust the actual monitor settings.

I've got the same problem at work - I have a 20 inch iMac with a 17 inch dell monitor as a secondary display. The Dell has a blue tint to it, and it doesn't look nearly as good as the Mac monitor.

I was hoping to save some money by not buying the Apple Cinema Display, but if I can't make the screens match colour-wise, then I'm not sure I want to keep this LG. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make this LCD more Apple-like?

Thanks,

Alon


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

alon99 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just bought a 21 inch widescreen LG monitor, but I can't seem to adjust it to look the same as the display on my Macbook. The menu bars always look like they have a blue tint to them, even when I make a new colorsync profile, and even when I adjust the actual monitor settings.
> 
> ...


Return it and get a Cinema Display.  beejacon 

I've said it before, Apple Cinema Displays are my favourite Apple product. :love2:


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Try a program called "SuperCal" (search on Google). You may (should?) find it will do a better job. I don't know if you'll match your Apple display, but perhaps.


----------



## alon99 (May 20, 2006)

ehMax, you're supposed to be helping, not making me spend more!  

With Apple displays, I can't say "stop". I have a macbook, so I can't support the 30 (which is what I really want) but then I try to say to myself "well, if you're going to be spending a lot, might as well get the 23 inch..."

Of course, it's $999 (edu) before taxes. The LG was $410 after all taxes. I guess the mac monitor will have a better resale value when I eventually do bump up to the 30, right?

Maybe we should change this into a "convince me to buy a cinema display" thread.

Atroz, thanks for the SuperCal recommendation. I'm going to download it and try it right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

I have done a lot of research in this area lately, and I don't think you're going to get your LG anywhere close to looking as good as the apple no matter how much you poek and tweak it.


----------



## edchiu (Jun 24, 2005)

In your Macbook, look at "Displays" under "System Preference", check what display profile you're using. Search for that profile file in your Macbook and copy to the same folder in your mac with LG monitor. Then under the Displays panel, select this profile, your monitor should have the same color as the Macbook. Play around. Good Luck.


----------



## Godric (Nov 23, 2005)

I can ditto what edchiu said about calibrating your colors in the Display system preferences. 

Also, although the 20 inch Apple Cinema is beautifully designed on the outside, on the inside it uses a panel made by LG.


----------



## teewee (Apr 30, 2006)

try buying a colour calibrator like: Colorvision Spyder Express

its good for its price.. at www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

alon99 said:


> Atroz, thanks for the SuperCal recommendation. I'm going to download it and try it right now.


Did it help?


----------



## alon99 (May 20, 2006)

Atroz,

I passed on SuperCal when I saw it was $19 to register. Forgive me, but I'm a cheap son-of-a-gun, hence the reason I cheaped out and didn't get the cinema display 

However, edchiu's advice was great (although I had to modify it slightly). I was not able to load my laptop profile on the second monitor. It didn't display it as an option, and there was no way to "load" an external monitor profile.

I got around it by searching for the directory and renaming the Laptop profile to the same name as the 2nd monitor's custom calibration. It overwrote it, and now I've got a display that's much closer to the laptop.

Thanks guys!


----------

